

South Side man pleads guilty in 2011 cyberattacks - IBCNU
http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/breaking/chi-chicago-hacker-hammond-20130528,0,4150726.story

======
IBCNU
During the NATO protests. Black helicopters and all.

